
Interactive, social query of a map of the analytics space - rjurney
http://demo.relato.io/oreilly
======
rjurney
There is a market report that goes along with this visualization:
[http://oreilly.com/go/mapbigdata](http://oreilly.com/go/mapbigdata)

Feedback appreciated!

